# another one Raleigh to restore



## Mr.Danny (Mar 26, 2019)

i try to make this one black after 1 month green


----------



## Mr.Danny (Mar 27, 2019)

finally


----------



## Mr.Danny (Mar 28, 2019)

original? coz i found it is not normal bolt


----------

